# Mechanic in fuerteventura



## tracy2707 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just returned from fuerteventura loved it my husband and i have been looking for a country to relocate to for a number of years and we have found it we felt at home and if it wasn't for the animals we would of just stayed. So now it is all systems go to get back over there not only for the relaxed way of life but for health reasons as well. I need the sun i went from a person who is constantly in pain and depressed to as my husband and son said a totally different person this place is where i need to be. So now the question my husband is a fully qualified mechanic who currently works for ford as a mater tech on transits, he is a good hard worker willing to put in hours and will have plenty of people who will vouch for him. If anybody needs a mechanic or knows of a garage looking to hire please contact us. He doesn't speak spanish but we are all going to learn he does understand polish and obviously first language is english. Thanks Xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tracy2707 said:


> Just returned from fuerteventura loved it my husband and i have been looking for a country to relocate to for a number of years and we have found it we felt at home and if it wasn't for the animals we would of just stayed. So now it is all systems go to get back over there not only for the relaxed way of life but for health reasons as well. I need the sun i went from a person who is constantly in pain and depressed to as my husband and son said a totally different person this place is where i need to be. So now the question my husband is a fully qualified mechanic who currently works for ford as a mater tech on transits, he is a good hard worker willing to put in hours and will have plenty of people who will vouch for him. He doesn't speak spanish but we are all going to learn he does understand polish and obviously first language is english. Thanks Xxxx


:welcome:

the work situation is a bit better in the Channel islands than on the mainland - but still pretty dreadful - Spain has the highest unemployment in Europe!


why not add him to the 'looking for work in Spain' thread above (that's the only place we allow that kind of post) & have a good read of the forum?

I'm sure you'll have lots of questions


----------



## tracy2707 (Jan 6, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> the work situation is a bit better in the Channel islands than on the mainland - but still pretty dreadful - Spain has the highest unemployment in Europe!
> 
> ...



Thanks for that I'll add him asap 
Tracy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> the work situation is a bit better in the Channel islands than on the mainland - but still pretty dreadful - Spain has the highest unemployment in Europe!
> 
> ...


In the Channel Islands???
Was this a pre coffee post?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> In the Channel Islands???
> Was this a pre coffee post?



yep 

I meant the Canaries 


note to self - make _& drink _coffee before posting!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yep
> 
> I meant the Canaries
> 
> ...


PS Do you remember that member who kept posting about the Channel Islands when she meant Canary Islands and you actually posted a map!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> PS Do you remember that member who kept posting about the Channel Islands when she meant Canary Islands and you actually posted a map!!





yes


----------

